
Tech Tools That Make It Easier To Operate a Coworking Space - dougdarroch4
http://www.thefarmsoho.com/magazine-blog/coworking-space-nyc/tech-coworking-space
======
tristor
I only got to #12 before I had to give up reading this article. Everything is
so dripping with marketing speak that it's completely useless. I have no idea
from the descriptions provided what Meshwork, Essensys, or Cowork.io are. At
best, the descriptions provide a use case, but in no way do they define the
tool you're using.

An example phrase "engage their members and facilitate introductions between
them" could refer to a targeted email campaign software, a forum software, CRM
software, etc. It doesn't in any way allow me to visualize what it looks like
or where it fits into the puzzle.

While I applaud that companies are now "focusing on the solutions", that focus
should also include being upfront and direct about what it is you're offering,
not just the supposed problems you solve.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
agreed. What on earth is Essensys?

------
Fifer82
You don't need 12 of them, and 8 of them won't be here next year _

------
seanp2k2
Site is literally unreadable on iOS since the lag from whatever JS it runs is
so bad that I can't scroll down.

~~~
jahewson
Silky smooth on my iPhone 6s.

------
sah2ed
The article could have done better by comparing services that are similar
rather than simply listing them.

#13 Essensys

Essensys does not provide any clear info on pricing on their website.

#6 RightSignature

There are quite a few alternatives to them like dochub.com which is
$6.99/user/mo.

------
deerpig
> Their story began in Missouri where they found a gorgeous barn that needed a
> second chance. They dismantled the barn and brought it to NYC and rebuilt in
> in their loft in SoHo.

Huh?

------
woliveirajr
TL;DR: Full of those bingo-words, almost no useful description at all.

------
sideproject
I would love to add a tool that I helped develop and maintain called HelloBox.
It's a tool for creating a community.

[https://www.hellobox.co](https://www.hellobox.co)

You can create either a private or public community and I've seen a number of
small teams using it to post questions, share links etc. Of course there are a
number of similar tools available (many forum software, as an example), but
we've built HelloBox to make things far easier + powerful to run your
community. I think it might suit very nicely with co-working spaces where
people need to ask questions, send messages or make an announcement.

------
d_theorist
It might help if they just said what each of these things _is_.

------
ja27
Too lazy to even screenshot them or provide a use case? Next.

------
acedinlowball
I work with lots of tech tools at my job... ;)

